# Où trouver des icones avec la résolution de Léopard (512px)



## mistertitan (9 Novembre 2007)

Bon je suppose que comme moi, beaucoup de personnes ont les ic&#244;nes g&#233;n&#233;riques de l&#233;opard, parce que les anciennes sont pixellis&#233;es dans coverflow. En effet, elles sont toutes &#224; la r&#233;solution de Tiger (128px)
L&#233;opard utilise des ic&#244;nes &#224; 512px.

o&#249; peut-on en trouver?

Les sites d'ic&#244;nes sont en g&#233;n&#233;ral tr&#232;s actifs, il en sort des pack tous les jours, mais l&#224;, j'ai rien vu. Si vous avez des liens... Je pense qu'on est tr&#232;s nombreux &#224; chercher le graal!!!

Bon pour "Customisation"&#8230;


----------



## Kerala (12 Novembre 2007)

j'en ai réalisé une 20 aine qui sont plus ou moins bien car c'est la première fois que je fais ça... je veux bien les mettre sur le site si y'a un moyen ???????


----------



## mistertitan (12 Novembre 2007)

je veux bien les h&#233;berger sur mon site: Au moins, on pourra les partager avec les autres Nouveaux l&#233;opardis&#233;s!!

j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait une petite recherche pour donner les liens des sites qui proposent des packs d'icones pour L&#233;opard

voici la page de mon site ou je r&#233;f&#233;rence les icones

*Icones L&#233;opard*

je continuerai a mettre les liens de sites que vous enverrez dans ce post.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2007)

Il y'en a pas mal sur MacThemes.


----------



## mistertitan (12 Novembre 2007)

je n'en trouve pas qui soient compatible 512px pour un bel affichage de coverflow

PS: j'en ai ajout&#233; d'autres

*Icones L&#233;opard*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Novembre 2007)

Kerala a dit:


> j'en ai réalisé une 20 aine qui sont plus ou moins bien car c'est la première fois que je fais ça... je veux bien les mettre sur le site si y'a un moyen ???????


Avec quel logiciel fait-on des icônes de 512 pixels (les logiciels que jai vu jusquà présent font des fichiers .icns de 128 pixels) ?


----------



## huexley (19 Novembre 2007)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Avec quel logiciel fait-on des icônes de 512 pixels (les logiciels que jai vu jusquà présent font des fichiers .icns de 128 pixels) ?


$


La dernière version de IconBuilder prend ce format en charge


----------



## Kerala (21 Novembre 2007)

Les icônes en x512 que j'ai réalisé sont sur dispo sur le site de mistertitan (http://desbalaisbrosses.free.fr/dotclear/index.php?icones-mac-os-x-leopard) mistertitan a transformé mes png à l'aide de img2icns.
Mon paque c'est celui avec le casque, j'espère que vous aimerez...


----------



## Kerala (21 Novembre 2007)

merci à mistertitan pour la transformation


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2007)

huexley a dit:


> $
> La dernière version de IconBuilder prend ce format en charge


*img2icns* est quand même beaucoup plus simple demploi et infiniment moins cher.


----------



## huexley (21 Novembre 2007)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> *img2icns* est quand même beaucoup plus simple demploi et infiniment moins cher.









Ouais mais j'avas une version toute pourrie et je savais pas qu'il avait été mis  jour


----------

